# Tenacity or Prodiamine 65 WDG?



## stmartinsaints (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone prefer one or another as a pre/post emergent? Seems that Tenacity doesn't treat POA, however, Prodiamine does. Anyone use Prodiamine and like it? Thanks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It shouldn't be a one-or-the-other question. Tenacity is much shorter-acting (4-6 weeks, max) but it's pretty much the only thing that can be used at seeding or on a new stand. In addition, if using as a post-emergent, it still has pre-emergent properties, so why not take advantage of those. of course, it'll eventually need to be followed up with a traditional pre-emergent herbicide.

I would say almost everyone in this cool-season section are using a real pre-M...either Dimension or Prodiamine in general. Maybe Pendimethalin for some. Maybe a few are using Benefin/Trifluralin.

Point is, these all last a lot longer than Mesotrione, so it doesn't replace them. It's more of a bridge for seeding time.


----------



## stmartinsaints (Dec 22, 2018)

Green said:


> It shouldn't be a one-or-the-other question. Tenacity is much shorter-acting (4-6 weeks, max) but it's pretty much the only thing that can be used at seeding or on a new stand. In addition, if using as a post-emergent, it still has pre-emergent properties, so why not take advantage of those. of course, it'll eventually need to be followed up with a traditional pre-emergent herbicide.
> 
> I would say almost everyone in this cool-season section are using a real pre-M...either Dimension or Prodiamine in general. Maybe Pendimethalin for some. Maybe a few are using Benefin/Trifluralin.
> 
> Point is, these all last a lot longer than Mesotrione, so it doesn't replace them. It's more of a bridge for seeding time.


Thank you for explaining it to me. So use Tenacity if I were to overseed in the spring and then Prodiamine after the Tenacity expires? Just dealing with some Poa T, but I'd like to overseed, so I'm trying to come up with a gameplan.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

stmartinsaints said:


> So use Tenacity if I were to overseed in the spring and then Prodiamine after the Tenacity expires? Just dealing with some Poa T, but I'd like to overseed, so I'm trying to come up with a gameplan.


Yes. Or even use Tenacity twice....once at seeding and again after the second cut. After the 5th cut or 60 days, you could use a regular pre emergent.

For Triv, best to go after it with glyphosate as soon as it has been growing for a couple of weeks, in the Spring. Ideally spray 3 times at least a week apart. Avoid glyphosate with additives. Use the pure stuff. There are some threads on here from last year that I took part in when I was learning the methods and what additives to use.

What I did, was to use Tenacity a couple of times since I knew I'd be seeding. But you have to get the first app down before crabgrass germination temps are reached.

Use the 4oz per acre rate of Tenacity. Don't let more than 6 weeks go by without a second app or a real pre-M. You can use it as a post-emergent at the same time by adding a non ionic surfactant, and this helps identify Triv, since it bleaches heavily.

I didn't seed until a bit later on, but when I did, I simply avoided applying my regular pre-M to the seeded areas or areas to be seeded later where I was still killing grass.


----------



## stmartinsaints (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank you Green!


----------

